# Increase your earnings



## Shockhazzard (Feb 15, 2015)

Wanna raise your wage with uber? Here's how


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Didn't know the airplane mode trick would work. Might have to sample that one just for kicks. I ain't Ubering for their shit for pay anyway.


----------



## jezhead (Feb 10, 2015)

This really work?


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

There's only one way to find out.


----------



## Shockhazzard (Feb 15, 2015)

DrJeecheroo said:


> There's only one way to find out.


Yes it does work , I tried it


----------



## Captain Rideshare (Jan 27, 2015)

smart


----------



## Ubermanpt (Dec 23, 2014)

Uber xl cut has always been 28%


----------



## TittySprinkles (Feb 14, 2015)

For iPhones do you continuously press it over and over until it reads "error", or do you just press it once and let stay in airplane mode?


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Shockhazzard said:


> Yes it does work , I tried it


how do you know it works? when you go into airplane mode no app that requires internet or cell phone service works
what concludes you to believe that "it works"?
how do you know you arent logged out when you go airplane mode? how do you know what happens on the other end of the airplane mode?

plus this wouldnt work for long anyhow because if 3 days straight no surges and all you are doing is declining, then Uber will fire you as if you were an employeed


----------



## Shockhazzard (Feb 15, 2015)

TittySprinkles said:


> For iPhones do you continuously press it over and over until it reads "error", or do you just press it once and let stay in airplane mode?


When a call comes through if you don't want it hit airplane mode .. Wait a moment and turn it back on


----------



## Shockhazzard (Feb 15, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> how do you know it works? when you go into airplane mode no app that requires internet or cell phone service works
> what concludes you to believe that "it works"?
> how do you know you arent logged out when you go airplane mode? how do you know what happens on the other end of the airplane mode?
> 
> plus this wouldnt work for long anyhow because if 3 days straight no surges and all you are doing is declining, then Uber will fire you as if you were an employeed


Try it once , communications errors don't affect your rating


----------



## Shockhazzard (Feb 15, 2015)

TittySprinkles said:


> For iPhones do you continuously press it over and over until it reads "error", or do you just press it once and let stay in airplane mode?


Let it stay in airplane mode momentarily then turn it back on, it'll tell you communicate error mid call


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Shockhazzard said:


> When a call comes through if you don't want it hit airplane mode .. Wait a moment and turn it back on


I gave an android. I only know how to go to airplane mode by going to settings and turning it on. Can I di that if it's pinging?


----------



## Shockhazzard (Feb 15, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> I gave an android. I only know how to go to airplane mode by going to settings and turning it on. Can I di that if it's pinging?


Not too sure about android but if you slide your finger down from the top of
The screen data , wifi , airplane model and a couple other settings will pull down from a menu .. That's when you should be able to hit airplane mode without having to go to settings ..


----------



## Shockhazzard (Feb 15, 2015)

jezhead said:


> This really work?


Yes .. Yes it does


----------



## Shockhazzard (Feb 15, 2015)

TittySprinkles said:


> For iPhones do you continuously press it over and over until it reads "error", or do you just press it once and let stay in airplane mode?


Follow
The directions .. Airplane mode is software based , so you need to give it a moment to actually work .. Then turn it back on


----------



## Shockhazzard (Feb 15, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> how do you know it works? when you go into airplane mode no app that requires internet or cell phone service works
> what concludes you to believe that "it works"?
> how do you know you arent logged out when you go airplane mode? how do you know what happens on the other end of the airplane mode?
> 
> plus this wouldnt work for long anyhow because if 3 days straight no surges and all you are doing is declining, then Uber will fire you as if you were an employeed


The point is .. You're NOT declining ..you're getting a comm error , and I know it works because I do
It when there is a call 15 miles away that I don't want .. I also have a 4.91 rating , you can't get rated for a data communications error.. You don't leave airplane mode on for more than a few seconds 10-15 max


----------



## Cartman59 (Feb 4, 2015)

Why do you want to game the system? If you don't like Uber then leave it alone. You "gaming" is going to hurt the rest of us when all is said and done. Face it, this is a part time job at best. An easy way to make an extra couple hundred bucks a month.


----------



## TittySprinkles (Feb 14, 2015)

Shockhazzard said:


> Follow
> The directions .. Airplane mode is software based , so you need to give it a moment to actually work .. Then turn it back on


Sweet. I used to screw it up and accidentally accept the ride because I did it too fast/didn't start from the bottom of the phone. Are you getting any flag texts from Uber about it at all? Shit, I'll just knock my rides out early and then pop on the ol' Netflix and airplane mode.


----------



## McGillicutty (Jan 12, 2015)

Cartman59 said:


> Why do you want to game the system? If you don't like Uber then leave it alone. You "gaming" is going to hurt the rest of us when all is said and done. Face it, this is a part time job at best. An easy way to make an extra couple hundred bucks a month.


Uber is gaming the system. When they announced winter guarantees, did they give you the FULL, written policy? HeII no, they kept it to themselves so you couldn't know ALL the rules. ALL business who are making a profit are gaming the system - whether it be breaking the law, bending the rules or hiring expensive accounting firms to show all your income is offshore and tax free. Mortgages, Wall Street, Defense, Aerospace, Auto, Construction, Retail, Shipping/Logistics, THEY ALL GAME THE SYSTEM. Google pays less tax than you do. Non-profits like the NFL game the system by simply classifying themselves as non-profit. Gaming the system is HOW you compete. It's friggin' 2015 - Quoting codes and policies will put you in foreclosure. If you act like a holier-than-thou, scared employee you will LOSE. You are not an employee, you are an independent contractor. Your job is to find ways to compete and gaming the system is a great way to start.


----------



## Shockhazzard (Feb 15, 2015)

McGillicutty said:


> Uber is gaming the system. When they announced winter guarantees, did they give you the FULL, written policy? HeII no, they kept it to themselves so you couldn't know ALL the rules. ALL business who are making a profit are gaming the system - whether it be breaking the law, bending the rules or hiring expensive accounting firms to show all your income is offshore and tax free. Mortgages, Wall Street, Defense, Aerospace, Auto, Construction, Retail, Shipping/Logistics, THEY ALL GAME THE SYSTEM. Google pays less tax than you do. Non-profits like the NFL game the system by simply classifying themselves as non-profit. Gaming the system is HOW you compete. It's friggin' 2015 - Quoting codes and policies will put you in foreclosure. If you act like a holier-than-thou, scared employee you will LOSE. You are not an employee, you are an independent contractor. Your job is to find ways to compete and gaming the system is a great way to start.


Well said ... And complete truth .. Couldn't have said
It better myself ..


----------



## Shockhazzard (Feb 15, 2015)

Ubermanpt said:


> Uber xl cut has always been 28%


We know


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

Whenever I need to take off from a cancelled ride scene, I take off in airplane mode! I don't want to get pinged by the same person again. It works. they can't text, they can't call, but I can see the app and everything.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

UberXTampa said:


> Whenever I need to take off from a cancelled ride scene, I take off in airplane mode! I don't want to get pinged by the same person again. It works. they can't text, they can't call, but I can see the app and everything.


how do yall know for sure than when in airplane mode.....it does ping you...waits the 10 or seconds grace period for you to accept....you dont of course since in airplane mode...so it goes to another person. Even though you have bad reception, how do you know its not counting that as a reject??


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> how do yall know for sure than when in airplane mode.....it does ping you...waits the 10 or seconds grace period for you to accept....you dont of course since in airplane mode...so it goes to another person. Even though you have bad reception, how do you know its not counting that as a reject??


Mainly I prevent an upset pax from calling/texting me! that's my main motivation in doing it. I don't want them to start harassing me and asking why I cancelled etc...


----------



## TittySprinkles (Feb 14, 2015)

Does using airplane mode count as NOT ACCEPTING rides though?


----------



## Rich Brunelle (Jan 15, 2015)

We are not gaming the system, Uber is gaming the system. They did not need to reduce driver rates to reduce fares. All they had to do was put the correct math in the database field for the riders fares to calculate to a lesser amount. Now to keep drivers on the street Uber gives guarantees. If your system requires guarantees to pay your workers, your system is flawed!


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> Didn't know the airplane mode trick would work. Might have to sample that one just for kicks. I ain't Ubering for their shit for pay anyway.


Tried the airport mode switchoff with Lyft to see if it wouldn't register as an unaccepted ping. It registered as unaccepted anyway. Fail. Don't drive UberX anymore so can't say.


----------



## flyingdingo (Feb 5, 2015)

If I don't want a ride, I ignore it. If Uber *****es at me, I will tell them why. If it's too far away, I ignore. If it's in a neighborhood I don't like, I ignore. If the pax is rated below 4.8, I ignore. If the trip will get me stuck in money- and time-sucking heavy traffic, I ignore. If I accept a ping, and the rider starts calling and texting ******ed or demanding instructions to me, I cancel. It's dangerous to respond to that shit while I'm driving, and there are plenty more pax out there who don't act like assholes. Uber can deactivate me. I don't care. I'll drive for Lyft or not at all. I'm not going to be a *****.


----------



## flyingdingo (Feb 5, 2015)

flyingdingo said:


> If I don't want a ride, I ignore it. If Uber *****es at me, I will tell them why. If it's too far away, I ignore. If it's in a neighborhood I don't like, I ignore. If the pax is rated below 4.8, I ignore. If the trip will get me stuck in money- and time-sucking heavy traffic, I ignore. If I accept a ping, and the rider starts calling and texting ******ed or demanding instructions to me, I cancel. It's dangerous to respond to that shit while I'm driving, and there are plenty more pax out there who don't act like assholes. Uber can deactivate me. I don't care. I'll drive for Lyft or not at all. I'm not going to be a *****.


Driving around picking up early morning business people or drinkers on a sunny weekend day is fun. I want this gig to remain fun. I'm not serving assholes. My car is nice, and I'm nice. If they get into my car, they must also be nice.


----------



## Showa50 (Nov 30, 2014)

jezhead said:


> This really work?


Yes. You really don't have to decline every request. Just go offline if you receive a none surge request and wait until the surge appears in the rider app. Then go back online.


----------



## Gnabry (Jan 22, 2015)

Hi is there any chance uber Knowing that we are doing this I.e technically and has anyone been called in the office for this?


----------



## Rich Brunelle (Jan 15, 2015)

I do not know how the office feels about it, but in my opinion if you have to use "Guarantees" to pay your drivers, your system is flawed. The use of Guarantees like guarantees you are an employee not a contractor as they claim we are. I personally do not want to be an employee of any of the Ride-Hails. I joined to run my own business, which with their bullshit is being run out of business.


----------



## flyingdingo (Feb 5, 2015)

Gnabry said:


> Hi is there any chance uber Knowing that we are doing this I.e technically and has anyone been called in the office for this?


Called in the office? Are you kidding? We don't have an office, and nobody is calling me there. We are not employees. If they don't like anything I am doing, they can end our agreement, but I ain't going into no office.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

I have to go in for Uber Saturday detention.

But Emilio Estevez will be there and I like him.


----------



## Shockhazzard (Feb 15, 2015)

TittySprinkles said:


> Does using airplane mode count as NOT ACCEPTING rides though?


No , it don't coun against you at all .. Don't want that 10 mile away fare? Airplane mode.. Lol


----------



## TittySprinkles (Feb 14, 2015)

Nice. I can't seem to get it to work for Iphone. I am scrolling up from the bottom of my phone, hitting airplane mode (have tried both hitting it once and letting it activate, and pressing it continuously but it won't go to error in connection. The incoming request always just ticks till it expires.) Am I doing it wrong?


----------



## Shockhazzard (Feb 15, 2015)

TittySprinkles said:


> Nice. I can't seem to get it to work for Iphone. I am scrolling up from the bottom of my phone, hitting airplane mode (have tried both hitting it once and letting it activate, and pressing it continuously but it won't go to error in connection. The incoming request always just ticks till it expires.) Am I doing it wrong?


You using your phone or theirs?


----------



## TittySprinkles (Feb 14, 2015)

My own iphone .


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2015)

airplane mode airplane mode. Why not just smash the muther****in phone that's what I'd like to do.


----------

